# So... Is this how it's going to be then?



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

After all my initial newbie concerns that my new, and first, spid was crouching behind the cork bark and not using his burrow...










Young Wilf has now dug himself in and blocked the entrance.

Is this how my new pet ownership is going to go? the next 30 Years of having a small pile of dirt as a pet? or is he/she simply preparing to moult?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not. Depends on how the spid feels lol
I have a lugardi that at best i get to see a toe, at worst nothing but a hole in the dirt and i have others that are out all the time lol


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm, thanks for that then 

So, he may just be extremely anti social? Ah well, I can relate to that :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> Hmmm, thanks for that then
> 
> So, he may just be extremely anti social? Ah well, I can relate to that :lol2:


TBH he will prob come back out, a bigger, happier fully moulted spider. I just have a lot of stroppy old worlders lol


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

That'd be nice :no1:

In the meantime, I've decided to call the pile of dirt "squishy" just in case it's all I ever see 


You're very brave with all those old World spids, I'd love to have something like that but just keep seeing too many Youtube vids of them teleporting out of their enclosures and burying themselves in the furniture :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> That'd be nice :no1:
> 
> In the meantime, I've decided to call the pile of dirt "squishy" just in case it's all I ever see
> 
> ...


I have only had one escape weeks ago and it was a tiny lugardi sling about 1cm or so. I think i hoovered it up recently tho, i was hoovering down back of snake tanks and it kinda shot up pipe before i had a chance to stop it 
It was either the lugardi or a mean looking house spiders lol


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I have only had one escape weeks ago and it was a tiny lugardi sling about 1cm or so. I think i hoovered it up recently tho, i was hoovering down back of snake tanks and it kinda shot up pipe before i had a chance to stop it
> It was either the lugardi or a mean looking house spiders lol


That's a shame 

Mind you, we have some fearsome "house" spiders here, there's things that live in my walls in the Summer that would make mincemeat of an OBT :gasp: possibly...












Actually I'm scheming for my first Pokie now which I'm going to build a custom tank/enclosure for and hopefully buy at the BTS show.
Also picking up a B.Smithi later today so this Spider thing seems addictive lol

I will get over my arachnophobia if it kills me...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

woooooooooooooooow that spid is awesome :flrt::flrt:

If you wanted summin just a little less scary than a pokie a cambridgei is the way forward i loooooove these guys with a passion 

We have the lovely woodlice spiders in the shed, they are pretty fearsome. I looooove them


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

hey i have seen those inmy house before after cutting the grass -i thought they were icks or somethn - are they dangerouse or anythin


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

scorpion-boy said:


> hey i have seen those inmy house before after cutting the grass -i thought they were icks or somethn - are they dangerouse or anythin


Mine or Teeny's?

Mine are the Florentina's

Teeny, you've solved a real mystery for me there! I've found a couple of those things before, mainly in the New Forest, and always wondered what they were. Creepy things, really slow moving and just seem to rely on violence to defend themselves :gasp:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

scorpion-boy said:


> hey i have seen those inmy house before after cutting the grass -i thought they were icks or somethn - are they dangerouse or anythin


Not dangerous a such but thier bite is pretty sore lol



Corsetts said:


> Mine or Teeny's?
> 
> Mine are the Florentina's
> 
> Teeny, you've solved a real mystery for me there! I've found a couple of those things before, mainly in the New Forest, and always wondered what they were. Creepy things, really slow moving and just seem to rely on violence to defend themselves :gasp:


I adore them, i HATE woodlice with a passion buuuuut i have made a nice load of leaf litter etc for the woodlice so that my guys have a ready supply of food


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha yeah welcome to the world of Ts

I have 20 and on a good day I will be able to see 3-5 :bash: the rest will either be in their burrow or in their web. It is a nice surprise when my OBT or my GBB decide to make an appearance though.

The best way to see your T is to buy more lol


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Just off out to pick up another one now...:whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Haha yeah welcome to the world of Ts
> 
> I have 20 and on a good day I will be able to see 3-5 :bash: the rest will either be in their burrow or in their web. It is a nice surprise when my OBT or my GBB decide to make an appearance though.
> 
> The best way to see your T is to buy more lol


I second this lol
Buy a nice display spider A.Genic tend to be out a lot as do Red Knees.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Corsetts said:


> Just off out to pick up another one now...:whistling2:


Just thought, also if you are plannning on getting a pokie you will spend a LOT of the time staring at the piece of bark it hides behind and no spider lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Of the 20 I own the following are always out strutting their stuff

L Para
B Smithi
B Vagans
T Apopyhsis
A Versi

The following are Ts that I have not seen for at least a week :bash:

P Lugardi
OBT
P Regalis
C Crawshayi
H Incie
H Viosella


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I just encourage my pet tube webs (that is most of my spiders) to make their webs where I can see them. :2thumb:

Recently though I found a way of making these wonderful hides from bamboo! You can split it so you end up with a "C" shaped cross section. The spiders love them. I, however, am less that pleased though as I can only see those spiders with careful application of a torch :roll:. Damnable secretive spiders. Essentially all I can see is how fat the spiders are... Opened up my camb's web up down the open side of teh tube just to look at it (webs back up in about 2 hours): holy mother-:censor:ing christ! :? It's last moult, which I hadn't seen it since, it's increased in size by well over 2 times. I've heard of and seen spiders double in size, but 2.5x-3x size in one moult? That's plain ridiculous. I think it's overtaken my irminia in the space of one moult, also it's gotten less black and more of an olivey-black . So yeah, I second the cambridgei suggestion.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Feed them less and you'll see them more. I full fat spider has no reason to risk leaving the safety of its hide. Some times I think my Ts know when its feeding day!

love that Segestria florentina and that "thing" looks like a camel spider. What a wonderful world we have on our doorstep.

BTS Corsetts, you should try to get down to Invicta Arachnid Club, right on your doorstep and a wonderful little club to visit. I posted a thread yesterday about it.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Feed them less and you'll see them more. I full fat spider has no reason to risk leaving the safety of its hide. Some times I think my Ts know when its feeding day!
> 
> love that Segestria florentina and that "thing" looks like a camel spider. What a wonderful world we have on our doorstep.
> 
> BTS Corsetts, you should try to get down to Invicta Arachnid Club, right on your doorstep and a wonderful little club to visit. I posted a thread yesterday about it.


*They are great. I think thier proper name is 
*

*Dysdera crocata :2thumb:
*


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks all 

Poxicator, I did read your thread and did try a Google search for the club but couldn't find much.

Maybe I'll just wander down there one evening?

Cheers,

Chris


----------

